# Backhoe vs. Excavator Controls



## Carriage House

How hard is it to convert 'backhoe' controls to excavator controls? At work I use a John Deere, electric over hydraulic and learned on it in 'excavator' controls. I purchased a '94 Ford/New Holland and that ofcourse is 'backhoe' controls. Is it as simple as switching hoses at the valve or should I just bite the bullet and force myself to re-learn. I've just gotten so use to the john deere it's like an extension of my own hands.


----------



## cat320

Carriage House;1285032 said:


> How hard is it to convert 'backhoe' controls to excavator controls? At work I use a John Deere, electric over hydraulic and learned on it in 'excavator' controls. I purchased a '94 Ford/New Holland and that ofcourse is 'backhoe' controls. Is it as simple as switching hoses at the valve or should I just bite the bullet and force myself to re-learn. I've just gotten so use to the john deere it's like an extension of my own hands.


don't quote me on this but it might be as simple as just changing hose ports not that it is very easy to switch things at the valve housing but that is all that you would need to do long as the lines are long enough. some machinces do have a switch to convert it one way or the other so i would sart there first.

i would go here and ask becaus there is more equipment guy on this site that could tell you fast .http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/index.php


----------



## tuney443

Yes,I believe what cat 320 said would be correct,if the Ford has jd.style backhoe controls,you probably just need to change the boom and dipperstick hoses on their respective valves.X2 though for HEF-I'm a member there--super mechanic there by Atco will get you straight.


----------



## cubanb343

just learn both


----------



## Carriage House

Thanks guys... I'll look into it. It would be great if that's all it takes.

Cuban - Easier said than done. The difference is your right and left hand operate the main cylinders entirely differend. I've spent so many hours running the 'excavator' controls at work when I climb into my ford the hoe looks like it's having a seizure. What normaly is effortless, I now have to stop and think.


----------



## tuney443

Carriage House;1285119 said:


> Thanks guys... I'll look into it. It would be great if that's all it takes.
> 
> Cuban - Easier said than done. The difference is your right and left hand operate the main cylinders entirely differend. I've spent so many hours running the 'excavator' controls at work when I climb into my ford the hoe looks like it's having a seizure. What normaly is effortless, I now have to stop and think.


It's all mind over matter.Even though my 410G hoe has a toggle switch to change style,I can still jump right into excavator mode and be proficient within an hour.It's really not that difficult if you're strong willed to adapt.When you're working out of the hall in the Operating Engineers Union,you would be expected to actually be proficient no longer than an hour to get used to your new rig.My Dad did it for over 35 years.


----------



## tailboardtech

i would say learn both i know it can be hard, i have the mentality if i am on a backhoe it's jd controls and excavator its excavator controls it messes me up when someone has a backhoe switched to excavator controls.
you should be able to just switch the hoses on the valve body though


----------



## DGODGR

Switching hoses will probably be fine on an older machine. It may a different story for a newer machine. If the machine has load sensing/priority systems in place then you may create problems by switching valve functions. If this is the case with your New Holland then maybe you can get parts to change over by mechanical means. I'm sure that New Holland has parts to get you to either pattern.


----------

